# Clipping the Storm



## Seabrook (May 18, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

My latest blog is on Clipping the Storm. Please read and we can discuss what you like or do different in the technique on this thread. Just click here:

www.jamieseabrook.blogspot.com


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 18, 2007)

Nice quick explanation.  Perhaps you're a mite _too_ certain the attacker will drop the stick.  Not that it isn't likely, but that's not a guarantee I want to bet my noggin on.


----------



## JamesB (May 19, 2007)

I'd say, if the handsword strikes are effective enough make the attacker drop the club, they will also cause him to stagger back, retracting his arm to his body. His right leg won't be there any more for you to 'cat around' .


----------



## Seabrook (May 19, 2007)

JamesB said:


> I'd say, if the handsword strikes are effective enough make the attacker drop the club, they will also cause him to stagger back, retracting his arm to his body. His right leg won't be there any more for you to 'cat around' .


 
Interestingly, I just reviewed this technique with my students on Thursday night, and your very point above was discussed. In some situations, I think you are right. 

Good thought pattern James!


----------

